# 2.0T FSI - Lower MPG than expected?



## riddles (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, firstly I realise coming to a 2.0TFSI from a 2.0TDI that there would be a drop in MPG and also that being a sporty car that MPG is not the #1 priority. Also this in no way is tarnishing my absolute enjoyment of the car, I love it!

Having said that, I'm only getting 28mpg and I'm sure others have mentioned better than this!

So my question is this - is there anything that could be causing lower MPG, or that could slightly improve it?

FYI I'm doing the daily commute of 8 miles on side roads and A roads with some patches of start stop traffic.


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

riddles said:


> So my question is this - is there anything that could be causing lower MPG, or that could slightly improve it?


Heavy right foot?


----------



## tristan2 (Sep 28, 2010)

riddles said:


> Hi, firstly I realise coming to a 2.0TFSI from a 2.0TDI that there would be a drop in MPG and also that being a sporty car that MPG is not the #1 priority. Also this in no way is tarnishing my absolute enjoyment of the car, I love it!
> 
> Having said that, I'm only getting 28mpg and I'm sure others have mentioned better than this!
> 
> ...


So what mpg was you getting from the TDI ?


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

On a run 70mph motorway my tfsi does 45 according to the display. Back and fwd to work bit of town bit of dual caariageway 37mpg. Depends on the driving style. Fuel economy is not my priority, it just does it.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

How old is it? The newer engined ones get a chunk more MPG afaik - saying that I get about 40 on a motorway run, but I rarely do motorways in it so get somewhere in the high 20s low 30s with my heavy shoes


----------



## riddles (Jul 28, 2009)

angrybritain - I have been known to plant my foot down on occasion, still enjoying the car as I've only had it a couple of weeks :wink: in fact when I went out for a "spirited" drive the other day it returned 33mpg... go figure!

tristan2- I was getting 45-50 odd from my GT TDI, even if I was booting it

On my commute journey the trip computer shows about 28mpg and did some calculations based on the odometer/fuel put in at last top-up and the 28 held true - I was hoping the trip computer was wrong!

The car is a 2007 with 50k on the clock. I know these aren't as efficient as the newer 211bhp ones but with sub-30mpg I might as well have gone for the v6!

Simon


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds about right to me. On an 8 mile commute the engine hasn't even reached full temperature for most of your journey. Add in a few hold ups and I'd be very happy with 28mpg under those conditions. I've no doubt that on a good distance drive on the motorway or out on fast A or B roads you'd see a dramatic difference.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

igotone said:


> It sounds about right to me. On an 8 mile commute the engine hasn't even reached full temperature for most of your journey. Add in a few hold ups and I'd be very happy with 28mpg under those conditions. I've no doubt that on a good distance drive on the motorway or out on fast A or B roads you'd see a dramatic difference.


Agree, spot on.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I used to take great pride in keeping my M5 in single figure MPG on some trips :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Or put another way, what was you expecting from it?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually sounds quite good to me having run essentially the same engine in my Leon Cupra.

Under those conditions I reckon the TT TDi would give you about 38 mpg according to the DIS.


----------



## Tedium (Mar 19, 2013)

I've had my 2009 tfsi for a month now and it seems to be doing about 30mpg commuting but with a stretch of dual carriageway thrown in so your 28mpg seems normal to me.


----------



## riddles (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone - if anything wanted reassurance I didn't have any engine problems. The lower mpg I can handle in return for being able to drive around in such a great car!

Totally agree about the engine warming up, in the winter the poor GT TDI was often not even half warmed up by the time I got to work and I don't think that would do the diesel any favours hence why I switched to the petrol TT rather than the TDI.

Wonder what my mpg would have been with a V6!?


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I got around 38 in my Mk5 GTi, but only get 30 odd in the TT. (Worked out figures, not from the DIS).

I assumed it would have been closer to the same to be honest, given its a smaller and lighter car. That said I do find myself driving it more spiritedly than the Golf.


----------



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a relatively new owner too, having owned my 2.0 TFSI for a few weeks now. 2007 with 42k miles on it.

I posted a thread up on here before I bought the car asking about what peoples MPG was and it was varied, I was going from a 40-50mpg ford diesel to this.

I do long journeys to work (40 miles there, 40 miles back) so thought that I may get the best out of the 2.0 TFSI fuel economy.

So far, I'm happy, the computer says an average of 38-40mpg on my journeys to work, and it averages out at 28mpg when driving around town.

I won't know fully until the end of this month exactly how much extra it has cost me to run over the Ford, I'm hoping not much.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

riddles said:


> Hi, firstly I realise coming to a 2.0TFSI from a 2.0TDI that there would be a drop in MPG and also that being a sporty car that MPG is not the #1 priority. Also this in no way is tarnishing my absolute enjoyment of the car, I love it!
> 
> Having said that, I'm only getting 28mpg and I'm sure others have mentioned better than this!
> 
> ...


I do a similar commute and get 26-27mpg had my MK2 three years now and the MPG hasn't change much on short commutes. On a good run I can average 36-38, my right foot must be slightly heavier than yours :wink:


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep. In that thread I posted the results of some real data based on midwinter commuting. (apparently economy improves in Summer)

MY07 200ps version.
851.2m miles - 126.0 litres of Sainsburys Super. = 30.85 mpg
On a tank of 55 litres = 371.6m


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1 to Muddy's comments and yes, for some reason they do more mpg in the summer.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to get 32 mpg from my TT TDi and I get 24 from my TTS having said that I drive 5 miles to work and 5 back. The TTS gives me a bigger smile tho


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jan 31, 2011)

the minty1 said:


> On a run 70mph motorway my tfsi does 45 according to the display. Back and fwd to work bit of town bit of dual caariageway 37mpg. Depends on the driving style. Fuel economy is not my priority, it just does it.


You MUST be talking kilo per gallon and not miles per gallon....right ? 45 is ridiculous.

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My drive is restricted to a max speed of 35mph so I am truly 'Urban'. Ordinarily my commute would be less than 4 miles but I often take my son to the other end of the Island so I get to drive about 12 miles early in the morning when there is not much traffic around. Average mpg has been 28.9 for a couple of months but has gradually crept up these last few months and is now 29.3 as compared with 19.0 on my previous 3.2V6 which was only 1.0 faster, 0-60! Of course most important of all is the number of 'smiles' per gallon, and there are hundreds of them!!


----------



## RickRST (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds absolutely spot on, nothing to worry about 

Rick


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Is the 28mpg the average after each commute or is it long term? Each of my 8 mile commutes to work will average 30-34mpg depending on traffic but my long term is only averaging 28 over the las 2.5k miles. My commute is mostly country B roads with only about two miles town driving, rarely exceed 60 either so I guess you boot it more than me.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

When I first got my 2.0TFSI I thought the mileage was really bad but when I got used to driving it I know it is not so bad after all

If you race this engine or want to keep hearing the lovely exhaust tunes the MPG does right down like a hole in the tank !

But I can get about 345 miles city driving from a full tank of £66 I could get a lot more on the motorway

Unleaded seems to be the cheapest it's been for a long time around here anyway so my advice is top up now


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

ShockwaveCS said:


> the minty1 said:
> 
> 
> > On a run 70mph motorway my tfsi does 45 according to the display. Back and fwd to work bit of town bit of dual caariageway 37mpg. Depends on the driving style. Fuel economy is not my priority, it just does it.
> ...


Nope. I must drive like a girl. The air in Scotland must be easier to slip through  On the motorway the car easily does over 40 without trying. Driving around the town is not so good though.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

wlondoner said:


> When I first got my 2.0TFSI I thought the mileage was really bad but when I got used to driving it I know it is not so bad after all
> 
> If you race this engine or want to keep hearing the lovely exhaust tunes the MPG does right down like a hole in the tank !
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, I'm knocking out 330 / 340 per tank too!


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

You mention you've not owned the car for very long.

Could it be you're still "getting used to it". Whenever I get a new car it always takes a while to get the knack of driving it economically.


----------



## jhericurls (Mar 9, 2013)

My just did a motorway run of 200 miles and my DIS showed I averaged 32mpg in my TTS


----------



## angrybritain (Feb 13, 2013)

jhericurls said:


> My just did a motorway run of 200 miles and my DIS showed I averaged 32mpg in my TTS


I'm still getting 28 round town, and got 34.1 on the Motorway on Sunday ..... in my V6

You're all doing it wrong! :lol:


----------

